# Jamis bikes... Good?



## bigdrowe (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey y’all. I ran into my local bike shop and was suggested a Jamis HighPoint A1 with thru axles, dropper post, RockShok front fork, in a XL 29er. 1 x 12 drivetrain. Coat was $1050. I am 6’6”, 270lbs. 

I’ve never really heard of Jamis so was just curious if anyone had experience with them. 

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNip73 (Jul 28, 2009)

Rock shock for doesn’t mean anything.

That’s like saying I recommended a Chevy to you. Not clear if it was a Malibu or a corvette.

In general, sounds like a fair price.

Not an expert on Jamis, but my vibe on them over the years is they are alright bikes. Not the best, but also not junk.

Sounds like a decent price from the limited info provided.

My big concern is your size. If you don’t get decent enough stuff, that bike will have broken parts in no time.

Also sounds like this only has a front suspension, with no rear suspension.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdrowe (Aug 8, 2017)

TheNip73 said:


> Rock shock for doesn't mean anything.
> 
> That's like saying I recommended a Chevy to you. Not clear if it was a Malibu or a corvette.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. I looked online and it shows a Suntour fork so not too sure what fork the bike shop was talking about, but only know it was rockshok.

Also, I've been told that I'm too heavy for FS. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Jamis is known as a brand that offers good value for the money, I have three of their bikes. But mine are all older and from when Jamis was also known for offering high end steel bikes. I rode my 2005 Dragon yesterday and my 2002 Quest (road) last weekend. I'm not very up on their current offerings.


----------



## TheNip73 (Jul 28, 2009)

I would agree, you might be pushing the limits of a FS. I’m 220ish without fear on and my rear shock has blown out more than once...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdrowe (Aug 8, 2017)

chazpat said:


> Jamis is known as a brand that offers good value for the money, I have three of their bikes. But mine are all older and from when Jamis was also known for offering high end steel bikes. I rode my 2005 Dragon yesterday and my 2002 Quest (road) last weekend. I'm not very up on their current offerings.


Yea, the current one on their site is 2020, but he was suggesting a 2021 in which they did some upgrading.



TheNip73 said:


> I would agree, you might be pushing the limits of a FS. I'm 220ish without fear on and my rear shock has blown out more than once...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I would be afraid of... or I'd have to spend a good chunk of change for a shock to hold my big butt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

bigdrowe said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I looked online and it shows a Suntour fork so not too sure what fork the bike shop was talking about, but only know it was rockshok.
> 
> Also, I've been told that I'm too heavy for FS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


your not though... I weigh 260lbs~ probably 270 kitted out.... I have been sending drops and riding my 2018 Giant Trance adv 2 pretty often and pretty hard for 2~yrs...

haven't blown up the shock or fork and the carbon frame hasn't snapped...

People here over think being ~bigger on a FS bike... I'm 6'3" 260 on Either a 2018 Trance Adv 2 (XL) or a 2019 Trance E+ Pro 1 (XL) .... I haven't broken anything (other than myself... due to a mishap) on either of these bikes.

I do have to go pretty high on the pressure on my rear shock .. but it hasn't been tuned and the sag is 18~% pressure is within the max listed...

blah blah... Giant does also rate their bikes (including Ebikes MTB's) to 300lbs rider + gear...

Maybe~ as a heavier / bigger rider a Trail bike may be more suited? not sure XC ain't my thing.....

my bikes:

















oh I'm also not sure what that bike shop is talking about as the Highpoint seems to come with a SR Suntour fork?


----------



## bigdrowe (Aug 8, 2017)

atarione said:


> your not though... I weigh 260lbs~ probably 270 kitted out.... I have been sending drops and riding my 2018 Giant Trance adv 2 pretty often and pretty hard for 2~yrs...
> 
> haven't blown up the shock or fork and the carbon frame hasn't snapped...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I appreciate it. I would love to have FS. They are costly though.

I seen on Jamis site that the HighPoint A1 has the Suntour. I believe that is the 2020 model. I believe the 2021 is the RockShok. Comes out in Oct.

I would love to look at Santa Cruz or other brands but nobody sells them around me... and I definitely was to test ride first before buying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

You're definitely not too big for fs. I'm 6'8" 260 and run my rear shock at 280-320psi and run the volume spacers and have never let my shock even bottom out. Now I don't do ridiculous stuff like 4' drops to flat, but aggressive riding on chunky trail is fine. Right now I'm running a fox c7pk can at 280psi with the largest volume spacer in it and I used 75% travel on moderate trail riding today. Yesterday I used 300psi on a really chunky downhill at 80% speed and used 61% rear travel.

You definitely gotta keep oil in the rear shock though. Ride too many hours and run it empty and it'll squeak and bottom out easily.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

TheNip73 said:


> I would agree, you might be pushing the limits of a FS. I'm 220ish without fear on and my rear shock has blown out more than once...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would love to hear how your shock has blown out at your weight of 220.

Miles on shock when blowout occurred;
Speed and circumstance of blowout;
Shock Prssure;
Volume spacers used;
Exact shock; 
Bike;


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

I can’t speak for your model of bike but Jamis as a brand is solid. I have a Renegade Xploit Steel frame for road, gravel, adventure. Great bike.

I did have difficulty last month getting a replacement derailuer hanger from them but I know that was due to COVID.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

@[email protected] said:


> You're definitely not too big for fs. I'm 6'8" 260 and run my rear shock at 280-320psi and run the volume spacers and have never let my shock even bottom out. Now I don't do ridiculous stuff like 4' drops to flat, but aggressive riding on chunky trail is fine. Right now I'm running a fox c7pk can at 280psi with the largest volume spacer in it and I used 75% travel on moderate trail riding today. Yesterday I used 300psi on a really chunky downhill at 80% speed and used 61% rear travel.


If your shock never bottoms out, you're not using all of the travel. As is common for us big guys, you have the shock maxxed out to get the sag and lose a load of performance and/or travel.


----------



## bigdrowe (Aug 8, 2017)

Good info guys. I might look to buy a used FS then in the $1200 range. 

Any good site for USA for bike classifieds? I believe pink bike is CA and UK??? Maybe I’m wrong. 

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

TooTallUK said:


> If your shock never bottoms out, you're not using all of the travel. As is common for us big guys, you have the shock maxxed out to get the sag and lose a load of performance and/or travel.


I'm using ~all the travel on my trance ... I'm also 260lbs ... it is fine.... Giant lists max rider + gear weight @300lbs... I know some people that design bikes and I was concerned about this issue when I started riding again ... as i'm 80lbs heavier than I was in my 30s when I quit riding before. they all have universally told me not to worry about it...

could you set a FS bike up wrong at a heavier weight? sure ... could you break a frame riding without finesse or too ham fisted sure ... probably

can you ride a FS bike @ 260 or more lbs .. without problems (as long as it is set up ok and you maintain it) ... heck yeah...


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm more commenting on a guy saying you can run a FS with an air shock for big guys, then telling us he ran a chunky downhill at max pressure and barely used half the travel. That's massively compensating, not making something work.

To the OP. The lower your budget, the more you should lean towards a HT. A decent FS that can take a Clyde over time is more than $1200. You'd then be looking to pay for a better shock and probably forks. We're not the target audience for bikes so we need to go up a little if we want burly.


----------



## bigdrowe (Aug 8, 2017)

atarione said:


> I'm using ~all the travel on my trance ... I'm also 260lbs ... it is fine.... Giant lists max rider + gear weight @300lbs... I know some people that design bikes and I was concerned about this issue when I started riding again ... as i'm 80lbs heavier than I was in my 30s when I quit riding before. they all have universally told me not to worry about it...
> 
> could you set a FS bike up wrong at a heavier weight? sure ... could you break a frame riding without finesse or too ham fisted sure ... probably
> 
> can you ride a FS bike @ 260 or more lbs .. without problems (as long as it is set up ok and you maintain it) ... heck yeah...


Thanks for the info. Good to know.



TooTallUK said:


> I'm more commenting on a guy saying you can run a FS with an air shock for big guys, then telling us he ran a chunky downhill at max pressure and barely used half the travel. That's massively compensating, not making something work.
> 
> To the OP. The lower your budget, the more you should lean towards a HT. A decent FS that can take a Clyde over time is more than $1200. You'd then be looking to pay for a better shock and probably forks. We're not the target audience for bikes so we need to go up a little if we want burly.


Yea I'll keep looking. Problem is... hard to find used FS in XL or XXL... seems everything is for a medium.

As far as the budget, I may have to move up a little bit to make sure I get something that will suffice for me. I haven't Trail rode in probably 15 years, and my son is going to be 10 next week and I was hoping to get him out riding the trails a little bit so we won't be doing anything too aggressive anytime soon or possibly ever for that matter but I do want something that will hold up to my big butt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNip73 (Jul 28, 2009)

@[email protected] said:


> I would love to hear how your shock has blown out at your weight of 220.
> 
> Miles on shock when blowout occurred;
> Speed and circumstance of blowout;
> ...


My bike is a 2011 so this has been over years of riding.

It is a fox triad II shock and known to be garbage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

TheNip73 said:


> My bike is a 2011 so this has been over years of riding.
> 
> It is a fox triad II shock and known to be garbage.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I definitely wouldn't use that experience as a basis to recommend that the Op was too big for fs bikes. Modern shocks are more than capable of supporting 270lb riders. I'm 250-270 neked, and add clothes and kit with camelback, for another 10-15lbs, and my rear shock has no problem supporting me. Volume spacers are needed for high performance, and my psi is generally between 270-320 depending.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

@[email protected] said:


> Well I definitely wouldn't use that experience as a basis to recommend that the Op was too big for fs bikes. Modern shocks are more than capable of supporting 270lb riders. I'm 250-270 neked, and add clothes and kit with camelback, for another 10-15lbs, and my rear shock has no problem supporting me. Volume spacers are needed for high performance, and my psi is generally between 270-320 depending.


You are riding at the limits of the shock and you don't get to use the full range of travel. Yes, it 'supports' you, but it isn't giving you the suspension anyone 50+ lbs lighter than you is getting.
Modern air shocks mostly max out at around our weights. Higher pressures mean oil needs far more regular replacement and seals are more prone to blow, again being operated at the limit of what they are designed for.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

TooTallUK said:


> You are riding at the limits of the shock and you don't get to use the full range of travel. Yes, it 'supports' you, but it isn't giving you the suspension anyone 50+ lbs lighter than you is getting.
> Modern air shocks mostly max out at around our weights. Higher pressures mean oil needs far more regular replacement and seals are more prone to blow, again being operated at the limit of what they are designed for.


At our sizes, practically nothing is designed for us. I get by alright though. My bike is fine too. Full suspension and everything.

Small bump compliance should be better the heavier the rider. Why do you believe that full suspension travel can't be used?


----------



## bigdrowe (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I am kinda thinking Trek X-Caliber 8. Either 2020 or 2021. Not FS but should work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

I stopped reading when someone told you that a FS bike was out of the question. I hope several of us have chimed in, but that is BS. I started riding my Camber when I was 333 and did not break anything due to weight. I am down to 280ish and ride a SC Hightower. 

Buy the bike that makes you want to ride more. ;-)


----------



## bigdrowe (Aug 8, 2017)

Knight511 said:


> I stopped reading when someone told you that a FS bike was out of the question. I hope several of us have chimed in, but that is BS. I started riding my Camber when I was 333 and did not break anything due to weight. I am down to 280ish and ride a SC Hightower.
> 
> Buy the bike that makes you want to ride more. ;-)


Good info. The more I read, the more I wish I could afford a FS. I looked for used but no luck finding XL or XXL yet. And if I did... it's like $2500 - $4000. Can shell out that right now or ever most likely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrktms5 (Oct 2, 2019)

*FS bike and suspension*

I'm 300 built my bike and bought the new Mezzer fork 37 mm station, and have the Rockshox SD ultimate rct and so far no issues, offf the shelf stuff is a waste of ur money.
J MO


----------



## bigdrowe (Aug 8, 2017)

jrktms5 said:


> I'm 300 built my bike and bought the new Mezzer fork 37 mm station, and have the Rockshox SD ultimate rct and so far no issues, offf the shelf stuff is a waste of ur money.
> J MO


Yea, a lot of times it is, but I don't have that kind of cash flow to do that. Again, I am not looking to hit massive jumps, 5' drops to flat... just a decent bike to ride.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

@[email protected] said:


> Small bump compliance should be better the heavier the rider. Why do you believe that full suspension travel can't be used?


I don't 'believe that full suspension travel can't be used'. You said that you don't use all of your suspension travel.

_"I'm 6'8" 260 and run my rear shock at 280-320psi and run the volume spacers *and have never let my shock even bottom out*. Now I don't do ridiculous stuff like 4' drops to flat, but aggressive riding on chunky trail is fine. Right now I'm running a fox c7pk can at 280psi with the largest volume spacer in it and* I used 75% travel on moderate trail riding today*. Yesterday I used 300psi *on a really chunky downhill at 80% speed and used 61% rear travel*."_

If your suspension never bottoms out, you're not using the full travel. If you're hitting 'chunky downhill' at speed and using 61% rear travel (how do you measure that accurately?) then YOU are not using your full suspension travel. So, your suspension isn't working as it should.

Of course big guys can have FS. We just have to put more effort / money in to making it work properly, or accept the compromises.


----------



## TheNip73 (Jul 28, 2009)

@[email protected] said:


> Well I definitely wouldn't use that experience as a basis to recommend that the Op was too big for fs bikes. Modern shocks are more than capable of supporting 270lb riders. I'm 250-270 neked, and add clothes and kit with camelback, for another 10-15lbs, and my rear shock has no problem supporting me. Volume spacers are needed for high performance, and my psi is generally between 270-320 depending.


To be clear - I never said OP was too big. The bike shop did.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdrowe (Aug 8, 2017)

Alright kids, settle down. Lol. 

So the bike shop suggested a bike... I also like the X-Caliber 8 2021. Bike shop never said anything about the FS and me being too big. That actually came from another post I did here in a different section. But given the new info here... I may look for an FS. 

For FS... anything to watch out for or avoid?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

You need a higher leverage ratio for the rear shock. Too many bikes are lower leverage ratio and they don't do well for us big guys.
Also - budget for a coil shock if you want to go FS. I've spent ages fighting the high pressures we need in air shocks and it has always been a compromise. Anything that is XC orientated is probably built quite light and you need something more burly. 

Just to add - the bike I wished I'd never sold was a HT. It was one of the most versatile and fun bikes I ever owned, easy to maintain, cheaper to run than a FS.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

TooTallUK said:


> Just to add - the bike I wished I'd never sold was a HT. It was one of the most versatile and fun bikes I ever owned, easy to maintain, cheaper to run than a FS.


I can agree with this. My Karate Monkey is that bike for me. I bought the frame used and built it to my liking. I have tried to "get rid of it" mentally to make room for something else, but I can't. The bike is good at too many things... except rooty offroad without the suspension fork on it... that hurt. LoL


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

TooTallUK said:


> I don't 'believe that full suspension travel can't be used'. You said that you don't use all of your suspension travel.
> 
> _"I'm 6'8" 260 and run my rear shock at 280-320psi and run the volume spacers *and have never let my shock even bottom out*. Now I don't do ridiculous stuff like 4' drops to flat, but aggressive riding on chunky trail is fine. Right now I'm running a fox c7pk can at 280psi with the largest volume spacer in it and* I used 75% travel on moderate trail riding today*. Yesterday I used 300psi *on a really chunky downhill at 80% speed and used 61% rear travel*."_
> 
> ...


Doesn't it make the most sense to tune your suspension for 80-85% travel during normal riding? That way when an abnormal event occurs, which it will, you have a buffer, and you're not bottoming out your suspension? It seems natural to me. Bottoming out isn't good on parts or your body when you ride. Especially the forks. If you aren't properly stanced and you bottom out your forks, you might be going over the bars.

The accuracy of the measurement is simple. I use digital calipers to record the exact amount of travel and then I divide that number by the total travel possible given my fork or shock. That's what I do when I'm tuning out my ride for a setup.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

bigdrowe said:


> Thanks everyone. I am kinda thinking Trek X-Caliber 8. Either 2020 or 2021. Not FS but should work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My first question to you is: what do you intent to do with the bike. I see you have 90posts...so maybe not a beginner? But you also say you haven't been out in 15yrs.

First, Jamis makes fine bikes that will last (they're prolly made by Giant anyways...but I'm not sure). But the particular model your looking at seems to be good for gravel paths and some light trails (but Deore is good).

But, have you looked at Trek's Roscoe series? I believe there's a model in the same price range and I think the Roscoe is a great model...esp. for big guys.

Finally, I'd caution you against buying used. Not b/c I think used isn't a good idea or a good value, but if you buy a new bike, there's a warranty. And, often, if the bike shop is any good, they'll help you out with other stuff...for example: as a big guy, you might break a spoke. Your LBS where you bought the bike might install a new spoke, true the wheel, and get you back out on the trails for a small fee or a sixer (or even free)...that won't happen if you bought used. This goes double for problems with FS and a rear shock. If you're doing your own maint...then ignore this part (but almost no one can fix a blown out shock...I'm talking broken...not regular clean/lube).


----------



## bigdrowe (Aug 8, 2017)

smartyiak said:


> My first question to you is: what do you intent to do with the bike. I see you have 90posts...so maybe not a beginner? But you also say you haven't been out in 15yrs.
> 
> First, Jamis makes fine bikes that will last (they're prolly made by Giant anyways...but I'm not sure). But the particular model your looking at seems to be good for gravel paths and some light trails (but Deore is good).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I will definitely look into the Roscoe series. As far as riding, it will be light dirt trails with my 10 yr old. So I don't need anything crazy.

I will most likely buy new. I don't think I need the FS for what I do. This way I get a little warranty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree that full suspension for someone heavy is doable. But to get a decent full sus bike is at least $2500. And if you're going to be riding basic trails you don't need full suspension. I'd look for a hardtail with 29er or 27.5 plus tires. The Jamis dragonslayer in 27.5 plus has a steel frame which will add some comfort at the expense of some weight, but I'd say is a great bike for a large rider. I'd look for a bike with a head tube angle around 68 degrees, this way if you decide to start riding some more demanding or steeper trails it will be more forgiving. The steep head tube angles of many cross country bikes (70-72 degrees) make them more reactive to steering input and good for racing, but not as forgiving on downhills.


----------

